# IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE!!!!  (New miil Precision Matthews PM-833t)



## blue_luke (Jan 18, 2018)

Things went fast on this one!
I placed the order between last Christmas and New year, where usually not much happen but I told Matt that I am in no hurry.

On my order I had a 5" vise that got out of stock when I placed the order and delivery for those was due on the next blue moon!

 Matt offered me the better one (Homge 'ultra precision') for the same price ! Which was due to get in last week instead. This amount almost to a 50% discount!

The machine was shipped last monday, I was expecting to get it next week, then go to the process of getting it imported, duty, taxes whatever... and then get it in the next few days... 
Perfect! 
I will have time to finish my new little shop in the basement.

It arrived at noon today at the shop where I work!

So is the metal I have ordered to build a base, and the machine has to be out by next monday! (To free shop space)

It's a BIIIIGGGG machine!, at least compared to my PM25!
My plan of getting it in chunks to make it easier to move is still valid, but this is a serious machine, total weight is at about 850lbs, so even the 'chunks' will be in the +200 lbs each.
I will have to devise a plan to get it in the basement and I will require some younger and stronger arms than mines to get it down. (1953 model here!)

I will keep you posted on the trials and tribulations of setting this machine in it's final place up to the first chips.... Which shall bee within the next 3 weeks or so...
By the way I have designed the base for it based on many ideas submitted here, which was another thread...

Sincerely, Luc


----------



## blue_luke (Jan 18, 2018)

Went to the shop tonight to uncrate the machine...   Here are some first thoughts....
The 5" Homge 'precision vise' is a beast!  It looks very well made (in Taiwan, not China) http://www.homge.com.tw/product-PrecisionAngleLockMachineVise-HAV-4,5,6,8,12.html?cid=5
I also ordered a precision keyless drill chuck 0 -1/2" that is a work of art! http://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/0-12-ultra-high-precision-keyless-drill-chuck/
There is a small plastic toolbox that contains the handles, a cover that goes.... somewhere!  an R8 to drill chuck arbor, I did not check what taper for the chuck, an R8 shell mill arbor which I did not examine any further, it looks 'ok' at first sight... a set of short metric allen keys, a manual that vaguely correspond to the machine! (the online manual from PM is much better!). I am very disapointed on something, _there is no cheap useless wooden handle tools included with the machine!_ Come on! I am making a modern art sculpture with all those useless things I collect, so cheap that you can not even weld them! (toungue in cheeck here!   )
I ordered also the 52 pieces 5/8' set of T-nuts holders. Usually this comes in a sheet metal rack that one can screw on the wall and keeps everything tiddy. My set came in a plastic molded case! The clamps, nuts and accessories are of very good quality, but this sort of case is useless! It uses about 4 times the volume of the metal rack, you have to fight to get a piece out and really, this sort of things has to be readily available at hand whenever you are holding parts, screws, tools and you just don't have enough hands and theeth!
I will make one of wood, but I whish I did not have to waste time on that sort of things!

I worked the handle to raise the head and to my surprise, it takes very little effort to lift the head, which is a rather heavy affair.
Speaking of heavy, you should see the motor! it is... just huge for a 2HP!  240Vac only.
I also tried the Y axis and it is very smooth also.

About the finish... I think they smoothed everything with some sort of Bondo' car putty. Since I need to disassemble the machine to move it, I am afraid the putty at the joint between the base and the column will crack and it will look rather bad after. It's only cosmetic, but it's a new machine and I whish, again, that I did not have to waste time on this.
I will have to be very cautious when I disassemble the column as there might be shims or what not to tram the column to the base... I wll see

All in all I am very impressed with the machine so far, it looks and feel right. This is a completely different league from a PM25!  

Luc


----------



## tweinke (Jan 18, 2018)

Hope you enjoy your new machine! might be wise to cut the paint/putty at the joints you need to take apart to help with the chipping issue.


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 19, 2018)

Let's see some pics Luc!
Mark S.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 19, 2018)

Couldn't you build an a frame over the entry to the basement and use a winch or comalong? Really a couple 4x4s screwed together a chain hoist and straps . Even an engine hoist from HF could do that weight easily. Just trying to offer help.


----------



## blue_luke (Jan 19, 2018)

Silverbullet said:


> Couldn't you build an a frame over the entry to the basement and use a winch or comalong? Really a couple 4x4s screwed together a chain hoist and straps . Even an engine hoist from HF could do that weight easily. Just trying to offer help.


I tought of that but my problem is that i am afraid the wood stairs would not support the weight of the machine plus one man to control the descent. 
At first I thought of going under the stairs and reinforce the structure but I have no access there.
Soooooooo.... in parts she goes down!

Today I went to my workplace where I don't work usualy on Fridays.
My plans for the day was to cut all the metal for the base and start dismantling the machine.

I took the Y axis handle and screw out in order to get the table out, and I can tell you, this is very serious machinery. The acme screw is very finely cut, about 1" diameter and a true 10 TPI. I will trust these dials for the time being.
Since I blew my original budget on this machine, and intend to convert it to CNC eventualy, this will have to wait about a year. Once the machine is installed and well broken in, I will probably install a three axis DRO. (budget constraint again)

On my PM-25 I have a 2 axis DRO and could not live without it, but the PM833 is such a better machine that I am sure I can go by as it is for now.

Just to give a bit of background, I am an industrial electro-tech and about 20 years ago I was working in a place where the boss let me use the equipment in the machine shop after hours provided I supplied my own tools like endmills, drill bits and the like. I was buddy buddy with the chief machinist, who was a certified millwright, and he tought me the basics of milling on a Republic Lagun with no DRO. When he found I was eager and keen at learning machining, his interest in teaching me, and another young fellow who worked with us at the time, got quite involved. Thank you Malcolm! 
So on Fridays, we would go to the 'brasserie' and have a nice supper and some beer, (one on me, and the other on the young fellow) and head back to the shop until about 11 o'clock. We did that for almost 8 months! We were privileged to have such a good mentor!

So tomorrow I will start welding the base frame. I weigthed the metal and it comes to about 135lbs. The way I am building it will leave me the option to install some drawers in the base if it does not vibrate, and if it does, then it will be a simple matter to fill this volume with sand. I have not calculated the weight but it will certainly be more than 300 lbs!   We'll see!

Yes pictures... I can take them but most forums are fussy about the size and number of photos we can add. I'll have to check how to add them.

Luc


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 20, 2018)

This site appears to take any pic I point at. I literally just point to a pic on my desktop that could be megabytes in size and the pic is adjusted (or not) accordingly.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 20, 2018)

blue_luke said:


> Yes pictures... I can take them but most forums are fussy about the size and number of photos we can add. I'll have to check how to add them.


I have had no problems posting pictures on this forum.  Just put them up, and get back to us if there is a problem.  I have not seen limitations on bandwidth, but it is nice to be kind to people who have slow computers and expensive bandwidth.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 20, 2018)

For those that are interested in pics, I do have pics posted of my 833T over on the PM side of this forum.

Pics of my 833T

Just the metal weight of my stand is 200lbs.  I will be adding a cabinet to mine eventually for tool storage.

Yeah, Luke, I wonder what that cover is off of that came in the toolbox.  Can't for the life of me figure it out.


----------



## blue_luke (Jan 29, 2018)

Just a little up!
Thanks to a young, strong and smart fellow at work who I bribed to a nice supper, my machine, albeit in pieces, was safely and delicately brought downstairs with no dent, ding, broken piece, and more importantly, no injuries, back strain or body abuses!
I rented an engine block hoist and I bought one of those furniture hand truck... those where you can strap very tightly the piece to the truck.
Marc-André, the young fellow, was very keen and efficient at finding the best ways to unload the truck and move the parts of the machine, all between 200 to 300 lbs estimated  from the garage to the basement in a safe manner both for the movers (him 21 and me 64!) and the machine.
I rented the 'girafe' (motor block hoist) for two days, so tomorrow I will reassemble the machine at it's final place in the basement.
Yeah pixtures!!   well, my hands are quite full right now, so holding a Canon DSLR in a hand and a 900 pounds machine in the other, the pics will have to wait!   Besides, there is not much to show, hoist the part, tie it to the hand truck, get it down the stairs, put it on the floor...  Any day's routine....


----------



## blue_luke (Jan 31, 2018)

.....
Last night I put back the machine together.
First order, fix the chip pan on the base I built. then drill the holes trough the pan and the base frame to bolt the new mill base. I used 5/16 threaded stainless steel rod as I need about 7" to get everything bolted together.
I placed the base near the wall, got it at a first approximate level ( final levelling wil be done when I tram the machine)
Then with the 'girafe' (this is how we call a motor hoist here) I lifted the base and table onto the frame, aligned the bolts and  put it together.
Wnt smoothly...
Then I lift the pilar and it would'nt clear the table by about 1/8" !  Gnnnnn!
OK Luc, you are a creative guy... I tucked a few pieces of 2X4 where the sling was in contact with the pilar, lifted the jack and... YESSSS! it clears by about 1/16"....
So I delicately push the whole thing over the table and... hit the wall!  The #$%?&?#@@#$ hook on the hoist is to close to the wall!
So I had to get the pillar down again, move the base with the table away from the wall using a crow bar (i painted the concrete floor Sunday night!)
Then lift the pilar again and finally install it on the base! 4 bolts.... OK, Nice!
Now the head! .... This is the least heavy part of the machine... but it is still probably 200lbs!
I had to be clever on this one. 
First I made a 'U' out of some 2X6 lumber so I can lift the head and have it stand upright without having any weight on the spindle. This went easy. Then I had to lift it in a vertical position and align it with the receptacle on the mill pilar where I have to align 3 bolts at 90/180/270°
Seems quite complicated but actually it went rather easy.... The trick was to get the head near the block as close as possible, an then engage the bolts one by one. It is awfully crooked, but it's in place!
OK now, the whole thing is back together, but about 1 feet away from the wall where I want it. 
This shouldn't be a big problem hmmm?
So I chainned the whole thing now, machine and baseframe, (about 1000lbs) to the girafe and proceded to lift it and push it where I want it...
Not so fast Luc!
Stupid thing is ilting heavily at the back, so I huff... and pufff... and blowowowowowow the thing at the back and lower the crane! Using a crow bar on the floor I painted the night before!!!
This is where she is going to live from now on!!
Unfortunately i managed to scratch the paint quite a bit at the rear of the pilar. Nobody can see it... it's only cosmetic, also on the chip pan. but... I find this machine quite nice, it is evident that a lot of care was taken in assembling it by crafstmen, so I found a place where if I bring a sample, they can make me a can of paint the exact same colour of the original paint. It cost a few bucks, but I am inclined, by respect, to repair the finish to its original condition.
The machine will be left in this state for a few weeks as I have other priorities for the time being.
I am getting the DRO kit tomorrow.
I still have to run a cable to the house electric panel so I can get 240V delivered for this machine
Last week of February we are going to see my daughter and her husband, and baby Thomas for a week in the Cayman Islands!
I guess this will be the last post on this thread, of course if anyone comments, I will follow closely!
Sincerely to all, Luc


----------

